# Weak startup??



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a 93 4x4 with a ka24e and it starts and almost dies. It'll barely start and then jump right up to a regular idle. It does this after the truck has warmed up and ambient air temperature seems to have no effect. It actually has died only a few times after turning the key. Could it be the pcv valve or the fuel filter? The fuel filter is the same one that came with the truck that I bought about 6 months ago. I have replaced the spark plugs too.


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

how does it drive? because if it drives fine, and if goes away when warm, then eliminate the fuel filter.


and read the codes


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Yah, it drives fine and doesn't stall at stops or anything. It just starts up weak when the engine is warm.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes..

also check vacumn lines ...


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

clean ur maf it helped mine


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

smikster said:


> clean ur maf it helped mine


agreeded, this would most likely help your situation


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

what does *maf* stand for?


----------



## 4X4D21 (Mar 9, 2009)

mass air flow


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

where is it located and how do I clean it? I thought mass air flow was a sensor.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

It's screwed on to the passenger side of the throttle body. It's a small black rectangular box. Be VERY careful with it. It has two wires that look like the filaments in a light bulb. You break one of those and you're out a few hundred bucks. 

Clean it very gently with alcohol or carb cleaner or something.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you guys very much for the info, I might try cleaning the MAF but I am only 16 and starting to work on cars so I might try replacing the air induction filter first. what does it do? What about the filter in the black canister, is it not removable in some models? I found this information in this great online service manual for free! 


8671.mpj

ps. does anyone know if these 4cyl 4x4's have a limited slip or locking differential?


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

um the air filter? are you asking what that does? if so, it filters out impurities in the air that the engine takes in to complete it's combustion cycles. if you are asking what the MAF sensor is, it is a sensor that determines how much air is going into an engine to determine how much fuel should me put in the engine... all computer controlled stuff. gas and air mix to create power. cleaning the maf sensor is easy, but i wouldn't touch the sensing wires. you can even just take the air box off and the filter out. just take the two wing nuts off and the clips around the edges. after pulling the filter out, you well see a large whole which is the throttle body. right next to the left of the large hole is a much smaller one, and if you look down into that you will see what looks like the inside of a lightbulb. kinda looks like a lightbulb filiment. those are the sensing wires for the MAF. you can just shoot some MAF cleaner into there. you can pick MAF cleaner up at the local auto parts store. that helped mine. just don't touch the wires. spray that crap onto them in short bursts 5-10 times. and that should do it for that. 

if you are changing the air filter, you might as well clean the mass air flow sensor that way, as it is literally only gonna take maybe a minute to do so. i didn't have to take mine out.

as for the filter in the black canister, im guessing you are talking about the charcoal filter. no, it can't be cleaned or anything like that. that is for gas vapors. it's an emissions piece. if you want to change that, the whole canister is changed. about 100 bucks i believe.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

oh and for your rear. i think they do.


----------



## tkisling (Oct 27, 2008)

The guy at NAPA told me I should remove the MAF to clean it with mass airflow sensor cleaner. Is this true or could I just spray the cleaner into the small hole where the MAF is?


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

Personally i would remove it. It's only two screws. I just think you're likely to do a better job cleaning it with it off but if you're worried about damaging it, it's fine to leave it on and spray it.

If you do take it off, i think there's a little rubber O-ring on it. Be sure not to lose that.


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah, as the MAF is easily damaged, and you are worried about it, I would just leave it in. I recently took mine out and recleaned it, but if you don't feel comfortable, leave it in the hole cause a MAF for the ka24 engine is expensive.


----------

